# APR K04 Results



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*APR K04 Performance Results*

2007 GTI 2.0T. APR K04. Full aftermarket TBE. Logs to follow tomorrow. Two stage 2s dynoed at 222WHP and 280WTRQ on the same day. Last year I dynoed 214WHP and 247WTRQ on APR stage 1. This is on 91 oct.













_Modified by NS01GTI at 4:28 PM 8-7-2007_


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: APR K04 Poor Performance Results (NS01GTI)*

same dyno you dynoed at before? that is kinda sad =[
wasn't even very hot at all outside.
those are almost the exact numbers i made with exhaust and stage 2 chip


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: APR K04 Poor Performance Results (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_same dyno you dynoed at before? that is kinda sad =[
wasn't even very hot at all outside.
those are almost the exact numbers i made with exhaust and stage 2 chip

Yep, same dyno I dynoed at with stage 1. And like I said, the run just before I put my car up a buddy put down 222WHP and 280wtrq in an 07 GLI with APR stage 2, so I actually put down less.


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: APR K04 Poor Performance Results (NS01GTI)*

interesting... you have any logs for boost, timing and fueling?


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: APR K04 Poor Performance Results (DirtyDisco.)*

I have a few logs done (020, 031, 112, 115). I'll work on getting they graphed and hosted tomorrow.


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: APR K04 Poor Performance Results (NS01GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NS01GTI* »_I have a few logs done (020, 031, 112, 115). I'll work on getting they graphed and hosted tomorrow.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: APR K04 Poor Performance Results (NS01GTI)*

Do you have the right software? Dropping 4grand to make 10 less hp than most people are on stage 2 with bolt ons is not what I call money well spent.


----------



## REVGTI (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: APR K04 Poor Performance Results (DirtyDisco.)*

damn that sucks, give APR a buzz and see what they say http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: APR K04 Poor Performance Results (REVGTI)*

I do have the K04 file from APR. I have spoken to APR, but no progress as of yet...


----------



## Davespeed (May 4, 2004)

*Re: APR K04 Poor Performance Results (NS01GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NS01GTI* »_I do have the K04 file from APR. I have spoken to APR, but no progress as of yet...









Maybe you need their $1100 fuel pump


----------



## Sincity (May 17, 2005)

*Re: APR K04 Poor Performance Results (Davespeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Davespeed* »_
Maybe you need their $1100 fuel pump









Ouch







Doesn't Youngmedic have the same kit?


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: APR K04 Poor Performance Results (Davespeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Davespeed* »_
Maybe you need their $1100 fuel pump


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: APR K04 Poor Performance Results (sasha18T)*

how long did you wait for it to adapt? seems like mine took a while. Also check and double check all your hoses, PCV and DV. I replaced my PCV and it helped a bit.


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: APR K04 Poor Performance Results (YoungMedic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YoungMedic* »_how long did you wait for it to adapt? seems like mine took a while. Also check and double check all your hoses, PCV and DV. I replaced my PCV and it helped a bit. 

I had the flash done on a Tuesday, and dynoed on Sunday. At least 300 miles. Plus the car doesn't feel any different since then.
I've taken a peak at my hoses, PCV and DV. AKAIK everything looks to be in order.


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

whats the boost at the redline ? is it 15 PSI ?
if not, i would double check the software, maybe by mistake they didnt upload the right one


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (kdagher)*

I believe he was only seeing 12 psi at redline, he has already checked the software to see if it was the correct version


----------



## Asl33p (Oct 13, 2004)

Same Dyno, within minutes of NS01GTI's run


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

dam that sux


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

I'm reserving judgement till APR responds, which you know they will. Either there's a good explanation for this we don't know about or they're going to fix it. Say what you will about them, they stand by their products.


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*

i'd be interested to see if there are any other 07 GTI's running the APR K04 and how they are performing.


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: APR K04 Poor Performance Results (NS01GTI)*

is your PCV the new one? if not, replace it, its probably already bad. Is 12 PSI at upper RPM correct?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

What someone might comment on is that this is the 2nd time this has happened....
Weird...


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

yeah this is only the 2nd K04 setup i have seen in here...And both of them had issues. I want to do a k04 eventually but i want the twin scroll one


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: APR K04 Poor Performance Results (YoungMedic)*

Ya, i checked and I've got the latest PCV, fuel pump and the DV has less then 3K on it. The car felt pretty strong with the K04 in on the stage 2 sw just before the K04 sw went on.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: APR K04 Poor Performance Results (NS01GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NS01GTI* »_Ya, i checked and I've got the latest PCV, fuel pump and the DV has less then 3K on it. The car felt pretty strong with the K04 in on the stage 2 sw just before the K04 sw went on.

can a car coming from the lot have the latest version of the PCV or does that need to be purchased??


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: APR K04 Poor Performance Results (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_
can a car coming from the lot have the latest version of the PCV or does that need to be purchased??

AKAIK because I've got a 2007, I've got the most recent version.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: APR K04 Poor Performance Results (NS01GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NS01GTI* »_
AKAIK because I've got a 2007, I've got the most recent version.










easy there big ticket...i was just asking a question that i was unsure of the answer on. Not trying to be a smart ass.


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: APR K04 Poor Performance Results (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_

easy there big ticket...i was just asking a question that i was unsure of the answer on. Not trying to be a smart ass.









LOL. Gotta love how you usually can't get the right tone across on message boards eh!








The







face wasn't because I was doubting you, it was because I thought I had the most recent version, but you may be correct, and now I'm doubting myself.








The other thing, is that I can't stop thinking about the old 'butt dyno'. The car felt stronger on stage 2 then it does now.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: APR K04 Poor Performance Results (NS01GTI)*

the problem is that i have seen a lot of 07s that have had the old version. I am still wondering myself if i have the old or new without having to take the engine cover off to find out.


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: APR K04 Poor Performance Results (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_the problem is that i have seen a lot of 07s that have had the old version. I am still wondering myself if i have the old or new without having to take the engine cover off to find out.

I took a look at the PCV when we did the turbo swap, and based on the info I could find at the time, it was the most recent one.


----------



## Davespeed (May 4, 2004)

*Re: APR K04 Poor Performance Results (NS01GTI)*

Ding Dong.... APR, are you there?


----------



## DeathMoJo (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: APR K04 Poor Performance Results (NS01GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NS01GTI* »_
I took a look at the PCV when we did the turbo swap, and based on the info I could find at the time, it was the most recent one. 

any oil residue around the cap? I had just a light amount due to my failed PCV and the resulted in a 4lb boost leak at peak!


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: APR K04 Poor Performance Results (DeathMoJo)*

on the last set of logs that NS01gti sent me to look over, his actual boost vs request boost were spot on, there is no issue with his DV or PCV http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: APR K04 Poor Performance Results (munky18t)*

Cmon Keith, I stuck up for you for once, don't let me down!


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: APR K04 Poor Performance Results (munky18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *munky18t* »_on the last set of logs that NS01gti sent me to look over, his actual boost vs request boost were spot on, there is no issue with his DV or PCV http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

how much boost is it pushing?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: APR K04 Poor Performance Results (prodigymb)*

Keith will be back in the office in the morning. He and several staff attended Waterwagens yesterday. 
Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: APR K04 Performance Results (NS01GTI)*

You do have a butt load of torque and a pretty steep HP curve down low. The power just isnt there up top....







I'd still like to see the curve against your stage 2 run. Do you have it? I too havent seen any ko4 setups that put down a lot.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: APR K04 Performance Results (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_You do have a butt load of torque and a pretty steep HP curve down low. The power just isnt there up top....







I'd still like to see the curve against your stage 2 run. Do you have it? I too havent seen any ko4 setups that put down a lot. 
Nah, he's right on par with stage 2's, his just peaks hard and falls off quick


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: APR K04 Performance Results (blackvento36)*

Any word from APR yet?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

He sent me logs . . . . it appears as if there's a boost leak, possibly PCV . . .
Dave


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (crew219)*


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

looking at your boost i think your pcv is in fact bad because at no point does your actual boost actually mee the requested boost. you arent even braking 20 lbs


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (NS01GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NS01GTI* »_









 
Why is the n-75 value going up at around 5800-6500 ,even thou the actual boost is still lower compared to the request boost ?? also with that much deviation between actual and request you should have a DTC or and CEL??







Bob.G


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Why is the n-75 value going up at around 5800-6500 ,even thou the actual boost is still lower compared to the request boost ?? also with that much deviation between actual and request you should have a DTC or and CEL??







Bob.G

That's the first thing I saw, but thought it best to be a discussion between the OP and the tuner. 
Good eye Bob http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (syntrix)*

Forge ftw? (don't have an aneurysm Dave, sorry omg!)


----------



## Nitro7853 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*

you really do need to talk to apr about this or you should have thought about buying the fuel pump before going ko4 - My friend is on stage one software and is occationally misfiring, and running lean. He has an upgraded intake and because the software is requesting more boost, increased air intake, he is running lean because the fuel pump cannot keep up. So he's getting his fuel pump before even going stage 2.


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (Nitro7853)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nitro7853* »_you really do need to talk to apr about this or you should have thought about buying the fuel pump before going ko4 - My friend is on stage one software and is occationally misfiring, and running lean. He has an upgraded intake and because the software is requesting more boost, increased air intake, he is running lean because the fuel pump cannot keep up. So he's getting his fuel pump before even going stage 2.

Its odd that some cars go lean, while other have no problems with the same setup?? any explanations?


----------



## Nitro7853 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (sasha18T)*

not ever car reacts the same way to upgrades, setups are different, and if you have no fuel problems congrads but your probably pushing the limits.


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (Nitro7853)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nitro7853* »_not ever car reacts the same way to upgrades, setups are different, and if you have no fuel problems congrads but your probably pushing the limits.

If I had a vagcom, Id like to see exactly how much pressure the fuel pump is really under, and how maxed out it is. Fuel is one problem mk4's didnt have, but the 2.0T is completly different..


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (sasha18T)*

There is no question that currently I have a boost leak. I'll be swapping out the DV a little later tonight, and then run some more logs. If that doesn't do it, I'll be ordering a new PCV valve tomorrow.
I have some old logs that were done three days before the car was on the dyno and there wasn't any boost leak at that time.
Nonetheless, I'll track down this boost leak first. I also have an APR Stealth catback going on sometime next week. Then some more logs. If things look good, I'll have it back on the dyno.
For those who are wondering, I have been in contact with [email protected] As it stands right now Keith feels it's difficult to fix a sick car, so once that issue is corrected we'll try and figure this out. 



_Modified by NS01GTI at 7:50 PM 7-31-2007_


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Nitro7853)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nitro7853* »_you really do need to talk to apr about this or you should have thought about buying the fuel pump before going ko4 - My friend is on stage one software and is occationally misfiring, and running lean. He has an upgraded intake and because the software is requesting more boost, increased air intake, he is running lean because the fuel pump cannot keep up. So he's getting his fuel pump before even going stage 2.

I don't disagree with you that the fuel pump is clearly a limitation on these cars, but the bottom line is that APR advertises big gains with this turbo over the OEM turbo - on the stock fuel pump. 
I also appreciate that every dyno is different, but I'm expecting 20WHP and 20WTRQ over the stock turbo on stage 2 sw, and right now I'm putting out less power then a stage 2 car.


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Why is the n-75 value going up at around 5800-6500 ,even thou the actual boost is still lower compared to the request boost ?? also with that much deviation between actual and request you should have a DTC or and CEL??







Bob.G

No DTC or CELs.
What would it mean if the N65 value does up that high even though I'm not meeting requested boost?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (NS01GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NS01GTI* »_
No DTC or CELs.
What would it mean if the N65 value does up that high even though I'm not meeting requested boost?
 
Looks like APR 's programming is dumping the boost via the n-75 at those higher RPM IMO.







Bob.G


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Looks like APR 's programming is dumping the boost via the n-75 at those higher RPM IMO.







Bob.G

lol, not quite. because the ecu is unable to match actual and requested boost it is asking for more w/g duty cycle to keep the gate closed in an attempt to make more and bring actual vs. requested boost in line.
this is an indication of a boost leak.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (NS01GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NS01GTI* »_There is no question that currently I have a boost leak. I'll be swapping out the DV a little later tonight, and then run some more logs. If that doesn't do it, I'll be ordering a new PCV valve tomorrow.
I have some old logs that were done three days before the car was on the dyno and there wasn't any boost leak at that time.
Nonetheless, I'll track down this boost leak first. I also have an APR Stealth catback going on sometime next week. Then some more logs. If things look good, I'll have it back on the dyno.
For those who are wondering, I have been in contact with [email protected] As it stands right now Keith feels it's difficult to fix a sick car, so once that issue is corrected we'll try and figure this out. 

_Modified by NS01GTI at 7:50 PM 7-31-2007_

correct, the way I understand the situation is the following:
the original dyno was performed with a dp and an intake with the ko4.
since the dyno, don has developed a boost leak.
don is the first to have an 07 ko4 and is the first to receive the software.
the results were not as expected but my car had a full exhaust and intake so we are waiting for don to install his and see if the results become more consistent with my car.
I can't really help or speculate about anything at this point until the leak is fixed and the rest of the full exhaust is installed so we are comparing 06 apples to 07 apples, lol.
once the catback is on board and the leak is fixed, we will go from there!


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
lol, not quite. because the ecu is unable to match actual and requested boost it is asking for more w/g duty cycle to keep the gate closed in an attempt to make more and bring actual vs. requested boost in line.
this is an indication of a boost leak.
 
So then After you saw this SAME problem on my car ( which you had for 2 WEEKS ) why couldn't you find and fix the leaks ??







.
I had to fix and straighten things out my self .
You better be ready to dig your self out of a hole when i post my WEAK dyno results results next week 
p.s. your picking the wrong pissing match with me Keith


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
So then After you saw this SAME problem on my car ( which you had for 2 WEEKS ) why couldn't you find and fix the leaks ??







.
I had to fix and straighten things out my self .
You better be ready to dig your self out of a hole when i post my WEAK dyno results results next week 
p.s. your picking the wrong pissing match with me Keith










what?!?








I'm sorry you were mistaken with your post and accusation that the apr software was the reason for increased n75 duty cycle. Pissing match?
I don't remember having an issue with your car and increased w/g duty cycle. We had an issue regulating boost so we removed the turbo and reset the w/g actuator and no more issues.
Your compressor inlet hose was leaking after a 1500 mile or whatever trip from here to NJ. You tore into your car on your own accord without giving us the opportunity to inspect the issue at waterfest thinking it was a bad d.v. or pcv. Brett was under your car helping even.
Then when you returned home after Waterfest you tightened hose clamps that were off center on the connections from your reports. This is inexcusable, I agree and we've apoligized.
Have I missed something while I have been in Seattle?
Your dyno will look like this:


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
correct, the way I understand the situation is the following:
the original dyno was performed with a dp and an intake with the ko4.
since the dyno, don has developed a boost leak.
don is the first to have an 07 ko4 and is the first to receive the software.
the results were not as expected but my car had a full exhaust and intake so we are waiting for don to install his and see if the results become more consistent with my car.
I can't really help or speculate about anything at this point until the leak is fixed and the rest of the full exhaust is installed so we are comparing 06 apples to 07 apples, lol.
once the catback is on board and the leak is fixed, we will go from there!










That's mostly true Keith, except I was running the APR DP, mated to a Milltek resonated catback and carbonio intake when I dynoed.
The stealth system should be here later in the week. Hopefully I'll have the boost leak issue settled right about the same time I get the stealth installed. 
Btw Keith - Since you posted a graph for Bob, do you have a graph of what I should be expecting from a 2.0T K04?


_Modified by NS01GTI at 9:26 PM 7-31-2007_


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

Your dyno will look like this:

 
Keith ill eat my words if it even comes close to that .
270-280 WHP is how it feels to me and my trap speeds confimed it @ Waterfest and it was holding 20PSI most of the day the same its holding now . 
You know i had a stage 3+ right?? Ive been in and drove alot fast cars and this isnt one of them .







Bob.G


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (NS01GTI)*

_Modified by munky18t at 2:59 PM 8-6-2008_


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (munky18t)*

How many people have purchased and installed the Ko4? I've only ever seen 1 or 2....


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_How many people have purchased and installed the Ko4? I've only ever seen 1 or 2....

Other then Keith, which I haven't seen a dyno sheet for, it's only Tim Young and I running them on here. Tim put down 245ish WHP and 265ish WTRQ I believe.
At this stage I'd take those numbers.


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_How many people have purchased and installed the Ko4? I've only ever seen 1 or 2....

Here's Dante's on the quattro A4 2.0t fsi...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2827613
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3138834


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bhvrdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhvrdr* »_
Here's Dante's on the quattro A4 2.0t fsi...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2827613
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3138834


Right... I forgot about the Audi Quattro!! I think it was actually his dyno results that really encouraged me to go this route. Showing a 40WHP gain over the stock turbo... That's kinda what I had in mind...


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (NS01GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NS01GTI* »_
Other then Keith, which I haven't seen a dyno sheet for, it's only Tim Young and I running them on here. Tim put down 245ish WHP and 265ish WTRQ I believe.
At this stage I'd take those numbers.















**** that, that's weak for $4200. I can understand the torque not increasing heavily (though it should be a good deal higher than 265), but hp numbers should be at least 300 since you can carry boost higher in the rpms.


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (bhvrdr)*

i havent re-dynoed since i fixed everything. Aug 11 i should be down in Gville for a dyno day. The car feels much stronger since i fixed all the valves.
Its hard for me to tell you about the 07 software. Give it time and get 'er sealed up. it should run like hell.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (bhvrdr)*

Wow, impressive!








I hope he gets it all sorted out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nitro7853 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

where'd the torque go ?


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nitro7853)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nitro7853* »_where'd the torque go ?

out the window


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Nitro7853)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nitro7853* »_where'd the torque go ?

I feel like it's down at least 25-30 WHP and WTRQ.


----------



## Nitro7853 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*

lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Keith ill eat my words if it even comes close to that .
270-280 WHP is how it feels to me and my trap speeds confimed it @ Waterfest and it was holding 20PSI most of the day the same its holding now . 
You know i had a stage 3+ right?? Ive been in and drove alot fast cars and this isnt one of them .







Bob.G


Bob,
If you would like you can take some logs and I'll compare to the SEMA logs I have to see if there are any timing differences, etc.
A dyno sounds good to me, I'll never make you eat your words though. I still feel there is something we are missing in regards to your thoughts about it being down on power.
You have the exact same ecu as the SEMA car and exact same software. I will verify all of this again in the morning just to make sure.
Also, we always work with our clients and we have never given you a flat out no in regards to any of your feedback. I understand I have been difficult to get in touch with since Waterfest but I don't really understand why we are at this point.
My car is being continually tweaked for more torque during our continual testing of the limitations of the rods. I am sure your car continues to purr like a kitten, not kittenz!, at idle and is a very suitable daily for you as well as making great power. I am certainly not promising any new software updates as a resolution but if you are unhappy with the flat torque curve its possible that we can make something for you with a bigger torque hit if our rod testing finalizes favorably. Spiking the turbo to get a sense of a fast feeling car is something we typically avoid however.
The SEMA car is very linear and may seem even deceptively fast. Its trapped 145mph+ on the back straight of Road Atlanta which is extremely impressive.
Try the dragstrip again and have some friends try driving it as well. A couple of passes don't indicate much, however, I too know that trap speed is pretty consistently acheivable from any level of driver, I don't really wish to debate driving situations if you'll allow me that please.
Better data and more testing will help shed light on the situation. Your car was given every testing procedure opportunity except a dyno before delivery, datalogging, road testing, technical inspections, but the SEMA car and my car were on the dyno while yours was being assembled.
If you would like to start a new thread with some logs or whatever and remove this discussion from this topic as it seems a pretty long one that would be cool with me. I have no problem helping with a testing and development thread with your vehicle like Sam and others have done in the past. We can compare some logs and I am heading to the strip soon. Get a dyno and let's get started enjoying the new kit.
You may have opportunity for what you are looking for. For right now you have the same kit and calibration as the GTI Tuner Challenge winning APR GTi. The ONLY differences are the electronic d.v. some cleaner pcv upgrades and production castings and hoses.
Its also possible that there is some issue with your car but we need time to sort it out. Its been 10 days since Waterfest and you know as well as I do that its also the busiest time of the year. Tell me what is missing from the customer service equation and I am now in a position to drop everything and focus solely on your needs.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Ill make my own " poorly tuned APR stage 3 " thread wiith my dyno results in " two weeks" LOL they will speak for them selfs .
Lets get back on topic I dont want this thread to get locked LOL


----------



## Nitro7853 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_Ill make my own " poorly tuned APR stage 3 " thread wiith my dyno results in " two weeks" LOL they will speak for them selfs .
Lets get back on topic I dont want this thread to get locked LOL









WOW what a dick.







Keith is trying to help you solve the problem but all your interested in is blowing up the situation which is ridiculous. How about you quit your bitching and work with him on this. If the problem isn't solved THEN hate on your poorly tuned apr kit.







absoluty unnessicary and further more unbelievable


_Modified by Nitro7853 at 8:10 PM 7-31-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (NS01GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NS01GTI* »_
Other then Keith, which I haven't seen a dyno sheet for, it's only Tim Young and I running them on here. Tim put down 245ish WHP and 265ish WTRQ I believe.
At this stage I'd take those numbers.

















sorry for the delay with posting the sheets. I'll get those up in the morning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

sorry for the delay with posting the sheets. I'll get those up in the morning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks Keith. Looking forward to seeing it and getting the ball rolling on this.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (Nitro7853)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nitro7853* »_
WOW what a dick.







Keith is trying to help you solve the problem but all your interested in is blowing up the situation which is ridiculous. How about you quit your bitching and work with him on this. If the problem isn't solved THEN hate on your poorly tuned apr kit.







absoluty unnessicary and further more unbelievable

_Modified by Nitro7853 at 8:10 PM 7-31-2007_
That was a little harsh.
At least APR isn't afraid to hop into the fire and respond to threads on issues with their products........*cough*Forge*cough*


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

pft i actually don't think it was harsh at all. if anything, people are being harsh on keith right now.


----------



## Nitro7853 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (nstotal)*

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nitro7853)*

I'm curious to see what has Bob so pissed off. Why do we have to wait two weeks for you to make your post Bob?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBeeJBG* »_I'm curious to see what has Bob so pissed off. Why do we have to wait two weeks for you to make your post Bob?

"two weeks" is a joke about apr release dates. I guess for those that don't get it, it should be stated as, "eternally two weeks"


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
"two weeks" is a joke about apr release dates. I guess for those that don't get it, it should be stated as, "eternally two weeks"










I'm dense sometimes.
Any ways, any chance of getting the whole story Bob?


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBeeJBG* »_I'm curious to see what has Bob so pissed off. Why do we have to wait two weeks for you to make your post Bob?

he is upset because his car is possbily not tuned to full potential and is not up to par


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_
he is upset because his car is possbily not tuned to full potential and is not up to par

I've deduced that much, I just thought there was more to the story that he was holding back.
I'm just gonna sit back and take in the thread and shut up.


----------



## 18bora (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_Ill make my own " poorly tuned APR stage 3 " thread wiith my dyno results in " two weeks" LOL they will speak for them selfs .
Lets get back on topic I dont want this thread to get locked LOL









Bob, if you put a pillow behind your ass you'll be able to push the throttle all the way down to the floor.








Edit: a phone book would do the job too.


_Modified by 18bora at 5:22 PM 8-1-2007_


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: ( 18bora)*


_Quote, originally posted by * 18bora* »_
Bob, if you put a pillow behind your ass you'll be able to push the throttle all the way down to the floor.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ( 18bora)*


_Quote, originally posted by * 18bora* »_
Bob, if you put a pillow behind your ass you'll be able to push the throttle all the way down to the floor.








Edit: a phone book would do the job too.

_Modified by 18bora at 5:22 PM 8-1-2007_


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (nstotal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nstotal* »_pft i actually don't think it was harsh at all. if anything, people are being harsh on keith right now.
That's what I meant, it was directed at rracerguy being too harsh


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (blackvento36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackvento36* »_That's what I meant, it was directed at rracerguy being too harsh
 
Lets keep this thread on topic , where Keith with this??
Did his watch stop ??LOL








_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

sorry for the delay with posting the sheets. I'll get those up * in the morning.* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

p.s. Ill post up my poor Stage 3 experience in my own thread soon enough! ! ! ! Just have to get all fresh DATA-logs with a fresh Dyno graph so there nothing to dispute .







Bob.G


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Lets keep this thread on topic , where Keith with this??
Did his watch stop ??LOL








p.s. Ill post up my poor Stage 3 experience in my own thread soon enough! ! ! ! Just have to get all fresh DATA-logs with a fresh Dyno graph so there nothing to dispute .







Bob.G


No dynos in this thread or received via email today. Keith seemed pretty busy when I was briefly chatting with him on AIM. Hopefully we'll see something tomorrow. 
As for the update, I ordered a PCV G version kit from Fixxtuning this afternoon (thanks Justin). Should be here mid next week, which is also when the APR stealth will be installed. New logs to follow immediately afterwards. If things look good, I'll be back on the dyno asap.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

p.s. Ill post up my poor Stage 3 experience in my own thread soon enough! ! ! ! Just have to get all fresh DATA-logs with a fresh Dyno graph so there nothing to dispute .







Bob.G
[/QUOTE]
Im still not following why you are being so harsh with your words? You know we stand behind our product, and we will do absolutely everything we can to resolve the issue or issues that you are having.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_p.s. Ill post up my poor Stage 3 experience in my own thread soon enough! ! ! ! Just have to get all fresh DATA-logs with a fresh Dyno graph so there nothing to dispute .







Bob.G


Im still not following why you are being so harsh with your words? You know we stand behind our product, and we will do absolutely everything we can to resolve the issue or issues that you are having.







[/QUOTE] 
Andy , When your on the level as APR the " expect factor" ( if you talk the talk you have the walk the walk ! ! ! ! ) is and should be higher , espec on a BIG product launch like this new stage 3 kit and after i drove the car down to your headquarter * 1100 miles * for the install . 
Its apparent that the level Q.C. before the car went out the door was not there or procedures where not followed. 
When you start excepting less and let things slip threw the cracks like this your just like the " rest " of the tuners. 
This is what happens when companies become used to " reactive " to resolving things instead of Proactive and preventing them from ever happening . 
I talked to Steve and Brett @ APR on the phone last night and it looks like the car is going to have to take another 1100 mile trip to insure that the cars issues can be 100% resolved .







Bob.G



_Modified by rracerguy717 at 6:10 AM 8-2-2007_


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
I talked to Steve and Brett @ APR on the phone last night and it looks like the car is going to have to take another 1100 mile trip to insure that the cars issues can be 100% resolved .







Bob.G
_Modified by rracerguy717 at 6:10 AM 8-2-2007_

that really sux Bob


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_
that really sux Bob
 
Well atleast they step up and excepted it and plan to get it performing as it was designed .







Bob.G


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Well atleast they step up and excepted it and plan to get it performing as it was designed .







Bob.G

are they paying for gas and tolls?


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

So to sum up, all you're really upset about is that there's any problem at all and that you chose to get a big turbo installed 1100 miles away?
I'm gonna go with everyone else here and say it was a bit of an over-reaction here.. maybe they shoulda put more QA testing into your vehicle, but they're still standing behind their product.
I don't care how complete a kit is, putting a turbo into a car is complicated business and can never be expected to go off flawlessly every time. I give a http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to the knee-jerk reaction.
Plus at this point we don't even know if the vehicle was ok upon delivery and something happened when you walked out the door, etc.


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

This is where it pays off to be broke... saving up takes time, time takes working out the "kinks", working out the kinks means being happier with the money you saved up and then spent!
45% of the way there


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Kid Hobo)*

Sport CB is here. Gotta book the appointment to get it installed.
I was just talking with Keith. We'll probably see the K04 dyno sheet shortly.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

i think you should mainly focus on the boost issues, cat back wont make or break your dyno http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_i think you should mainly focus on the boost issues, cat back wont make or break your dyno http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

No doubt, but it was already on the way, and this is another element that will take any doubt out of the equation as my set up will be even close to Keith's when he ran on the dyno. 
PCV was shipped yesterday from Florida, so middle to end of next week it'll be here and be installed asap. Hopefully that will resolve the boost leak. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (NS01GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NS01GTI* »_Sport CB is here. Gotta book the appointment to get it installed.

What?!
Installed your own turbo but booked an appointment for the CB? Get your hands dirty!


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
What?!
Installed your own turbo but booked an appointment for the CB? Get your hands dirty! 

no.... i installed his turbo... he just made sure i had a







in reach


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
What?!
Installed your own turbo but booked an appointment for the CB? Get your hands dirty! 

Bah, when the Milltek went on the installer did a couple of small welds. I'd rather have him deal with that, then cut the welds myself.
As for you Munky... F YOU!!
























_Modified by NS01GTI at 2:50 PM 8-2-2007_


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (NS01GTI)*









your job








my job










_Modified by munky18t at 3:06 PM 8-2-2007_


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

What...no Moose head?


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_What...no Moose head?









Moosehead... never








we drink the american stuff when we need to stay focused, tastes like beer but you'll never catch a buzz of it.
its Alexander Keiths all the way when the games begin








I figured you for a Molson fan, Don, seeing where unitronics is located!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (munky18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *munky18t* »_
Moosehead... never








we drink the american stuff when we need to stay focused, tastes like beer but you'll never catch a buzz of it.
its Alexander Keiths all the way when the games begin








I figured you for a Molson fan, Don, seeing where unitronics is located!

LOL...True I'm a Molson Canadian Fan, Guinese and love the head!







All good


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
LOL...True I'm a Molson Canadian Fan, Guinese and love the head!







All good









great... now i'm thirsty.... and i don't get off work for an hour.
but you know what is the next best thing..... 
..... K04 Dyno sheets







....or something like that


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I have been on the Vortex since 2000-2001,and remember Bobs many posts,and he has ALWAYS been polite,impartial,and quite the APR supporter....he ALWAYS backs up APR,so I consider him a "APR guy".........which is why this is quite shocking to see him at all upset with their product......Bob s definitely not a "hater".........








I think he sincerely just wants what he paid for,and is just a little bummed out...but who wouldn't be,especially when you have been a DEVOTED customer this whole time.
Bob,some advice;DON'T LEAVE your car there!!There is a black Audi TT in their parking lot (convertible) that has been there for over a year that has had stage 3 problems that have not been ironed out yet..








I sincerely hope you get your car running.we all know APR makes good stuff (albeit overpriced IMO),so hang in there and good luck.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

+1 I agree with VWAUDITEK about Bob. I'm sure he'll post up his information in TWO WEEKS, and I'm sure he'll be objective about it all.
If he chooses to share his information, that's just that.... his choice!!! In the end I think we can all agree that he just wants his car to run like it was intended to run http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18bora (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_What...no Moose head?









Stay on topic or I will report this thread to the mods, I don't think you would want this thread locked. Do you?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: ( 18bora)*


_Quote, originally posted by * 18bora* »_
Stay on topic or I will report this thread to the mods, I don't think you would want this thread locked. Do you?

Is he over here too?














\


_Modified by [email protected] at 3:10 PM 8-2-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Is he over here too?














When are you coming down Bob?









actually, you and I and Bob need to get up soon. I've been waiting for some bt 1.8T's to flex on.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
actually, you and I and Bob need to get up soon. I've been waiting for some bt 1.8T's to flex on.

There's no 3 lane interstates near Auburn.







Tom in the S4 and Bob can play chase cam.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
There's no 3 lane interstates near Auburn.
















I don't think Tom knows that.







He's been known to make a third lane on occasion.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I don't think Tom knows that.








He's been known to make a third lane on occasion.

True, I forgot who I was talking about.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

On a side note, does APR think the stock GTi injectors are sufficient for K04 power ?
Something to do with injection times that has been going around.Are the S3 injectors a necessary or rather a..comfort choice ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_On a side note, does APR think the stock GTi injectors are sufficient for K04 power ?
Something to do with injection times that has been going around.Are the S3 injectors a necessary or rather a..comfort choice ?

its not necessary it seems. it could help.


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
its not necessary it seems. it could help.

Is it something I should be looking at?
Any luck with those dyno graphs Keith?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_
Bob,some advice;DON'T LEAVE your car there!!There is a black Audi TT in their parking lot (convertible) that has been there for over a year that has had stage 3 problems that have not been ironed out yet..








I sincerely hope you get your car running.we all know APR makes good stuff (albeit overpriced IMO),so hang in there and good luck.
 
Thanks for the kind words. I took my APR underwear off ready to torch them LOL








I know that Ive got APR top executives full attention with my strong comments in this thread and I have the confidence and assurance from them the car will perform well when i receive it back . 
I would like to comment on that BT Black Audi TT not to get into the long story behind it LOL. But it was not in the parking lot anymore LOL when i was down there a month ago it was being tuned on the dyno .







Bob.G

Back on topic












_Modified by rracerguy717 at 6:28 PM 8-2-2007_


----------



## 18bora (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re:*

At the end of the day Bob will end up with a fast car. Some race gas and drag radials, [email protected] all daylong. 
How funny would it be if it ends up being a loose wire, short, or something stupid?


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

GolfRS recently MTM changed my injectors (they used s3 injectors but not anymore) and sparkplugs on a FREE of charge update. Dont know really why (dealer claims more torque) so i suppose injectors are necessary


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_GolfRS recently MTM changed my injectors (they used s3 injectors but not anymore) and sparkplugs on a FREE of charge update. Dont know really why (dealer claims more torque) so i suppose injectors are necessary

Wow! Free Upgrade!? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif To MTM!! Here they charge for a chip file upgrade!! Even though its suppose to be free, shops charge labor







Imagine a Tuner stateside giving a free upgrade! Its Not gonna happen.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (sasha18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasha18T* »_
Wow! Free Upgrade!? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif To MTM!! Here they charge for a chip file upgrade!! Even though its suppose to be free, shops charge labor







Imagine a Tuner stateside giving a free upgrade! Its Not gonna happen.
For the type of money you dump into MTM stuff. they ought to come to your house and wash your skibbies for ya. They make APRs stuff look cheap, and that's no small task
http://www.hoppenmotorsport.co...g.htm


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (blackvento36)*

Holy crap! 
MTM Licence plate frame - $987
MTM T-shirt - $498
MTM Tuned Sticker - $1047!!!!
MTM Polished exhaust tips (priced each) -$ *15,039*!!!!!!!!


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_Holy crap! 
MTM Licence plate frame - $987
MTM T-shirt - $498
MTM Tuned Sticker - $1047!!!!
MTM Polished exhaust tips (priced each) -$ *15,039*!!!!!!!!


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote »_
Andy , When your on the level as APR the " expect factor" ( if you talk the talk you have the walk the walk ! ! ! ! ) is and should be higher , espec on a BIG product launch like this new stage 3 kit and after i drove the car down to your headquarter * 1100 miles * for the install . 
Its apparent that the level Q.C. before the car went out the door was not there or procedures where not followed. 
When you start excepting less and let things slip threw the cracks like this your just like the " rest " of the tuners. 
This is what happens when companies become used to " reactive " to resolving things instead of Proactive and preventing them from ever happening . 
I talked to Steve and Brett @ APR on the phone last night and it looks like the car is going to have to take another 1100 mile trip to insure that the cars issues can be 100% resolved .







Bob.G


lol, i drove *3200* miles from Houston to Waterfest and back, i cant believe they would use mileage as a cop out to a failure on your vehicle, my car is revo stage 2 and i had absolutely no problems with anything on my car.

_Modified by alf_ftw at 11:32 AM 8-3-2007_


_Modified by alf_ftw at 11:34 AM 8-3-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (alf_ftw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alf_ftw* »_
lol, i drove *3200* miles from Houston to Waterfest and back, i cant believe they would use mileage as a cop out to a failure on your vehicle, my car is revo stage 2 and i had absolutely no problems with anything on my car.

_Modified by alf_ftw at 11:32 AM 8-3-2007_

_Modified by alf_ftw at 11:34 AM 8-3-2007_


noones used mileage as a cop out.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (NS01GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NS01GTI* »_
Is it something I should be looking at?
Any luck with those dyno graphs Keith?


no, I wouldn't change them.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

thats not wheel tho right?


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

no, I wouldn't change them.









Yeah...Ummm thats crank hp.


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

noones used mileage as a cop out.


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Your compressor inlet hose was leaking after a 1500 mile or whatever trip from here to NJ
noones used mileage as a cop out.

kinda looked like it.


----------



## gtidylank (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

no, I wouldn't change them.









14% is the given drive train loss for MKV's right??
so that is equal to 258wheel hp and 277.78wheel torque
That is still very impressive and should move a Gti very quick


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

i made 230whp/270wtq with revo and an EVOMS ona dynodynamics dyno, 28hp is hardly worth the 4k.
just my opinion.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (alf_ftw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alf_ftw* »_
kinda looked like it.

nah, I meant that the issues that were present when he took delivery of his vehicle were minor and due to a pretty lengthy trip shortly after install.
There is certainly no excuse for the vehicle being delivered to him in that condition but at Waterfest its hard to get to the hose and we simply didn't have it corrected for him when he was ready for delivery. It was totally our fault.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_thats not wheel tho right?

correct. the whp graph will come soon. just taking me longer than I anticipated so I wanted to have something to show.


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (alf_ftw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alf_ftw* »_i made 230whp/270wtq with revo and an EVOMS ona dynodynamics dyno, 28hp is hardly worth the 4k.
just my opinion.

I agree. You can do another modification for under $500 installed, that will give you 25whp.







on top of the 230whp.
In my opinion, the k04 is Only worth doing, on awd engine code 1.8T's, which came with a regular K03, and not K03S.












_Modified by sasha18T at 3:38 PM 8-3-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (sasha18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasha18T* »_
I agree. You can do another modification for under $500 installed, that will give you 25whp.







on top of the 230whp.
In my opinion, the k04 is Only worth doing, on awd engine code 1.8T's, which came with a regular K03, and not K03S.








_Modified by sasha18T at 3:38 PM 8-3-2007_

I think an overlay of stage 2 vs. the ko4 will help this discussion. The ko4 is significantly faster than the ko3 due to the increase in the areas under the curve and the longer sustained peak hp.


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I think an overlay of stage 2 vs. the ko4 will help this discussion. The ko4 is significantly faster than the ko3 due to the increase in the areas under the curve and the longer sustained peak hp.

That would help. Make sure you compare the k03S, and k04 though...not regular k03.


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I think an overlay of stage 2 vs. the ko4 will help this discussion. The ko4 is significantly faster than the ko3 due to the increase in the areas under the curve and the longer sustained peak hp.

I think the actual K04 WHP dyno, along with the K04 vs. stage 2 overlay dyno will be very useful. I look forward to seeing it soon.


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (NS01GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NS01GTI* »_
I think the actual K04 WHP dyno, along with the K04 vs. stage 2 overlay dyno will be very useful. I look forward to seeing it soon.









Agreed. Also, please give All important info about the dyno, like Temps, Humidity, Elevation, Correction factor, ect. A dyno without those factors posted is useless!


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (sasha18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasha18T* »_
Agreed. Also, please give All important info about the dyno, like Temps, Humidity, Elevation, Correction factor, ect. A dyno without those factors posted is useless!









Isn't an SAE corrected dyno sheet suppose to have taken all of those things into account? Not that I disagree that those things should be known based on the dyno results.


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (NS01GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NS01GTI* »_
Isn't an SAE corrected dyno sheet suppose to have taken all of those things into account? Not that I disagree that those things should be known based on the dyno results.

Every dyno I've ever been on it the last 8 years, had all those factors listed! Except correction factor, that you figure out by using all the other numbers listed on the bottom of your dyno. I smell something fishy going on here








At the least, they should list: Temps, Elevation, Humidity and "absolute" barometric pressure.


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (sasha18T)*

again with the dyno's. 
Heres the thing about the k04. It makes gains EVERYWHERE the k03 falls short. Cuft/min airflow, low end tq, sustained power ALL the way through the band. It just doesnt die. I cant imagine what a GT series turbo feels like. 
It may not be as significant on paper. But under your right foot. Its great!


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (YoungMedic)*

Dynojets should be relatively similar with SAE correction. Anyway, the point for me should be that a K04 should show gains over stage 2, and on the previous dyno run that didn't happen. 
I'm hoping to have it on the dyno again in about 10 days. We'll see at that time.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
I talked to Steve and Brett @ APR on the phone last night and it looks like the car is going to have to take another 1100 mile trip to insure that the cars issues can be 100% resolved .







Bob.G
_Modified by rracerguy717 at 6:10 AM 8-2-2007_
 
Little update here and ill make my own post when she gets back LOL .








But Steven and Brett kept there word http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and this is what showed up at my door minutes ago and the car is on its way to APR 1100 miles away , door to door service







Bob.G
p.s. sorry for the poor cell phone pic and i only got one before my battery died LOL


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

holy ****!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CDN_MKV (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

Wow! I don't suppose they left the R-GTI as a loaner?
















JJ


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (CDN_MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDN_MKV* »_Wow! I don't suppose they left the R-GTI as a loaner?
















JJ

I hope not.. thats Eurotuners!


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

damn.. nice service.
JT


----------



## SLYMK6 (Apr 22, 2005)

Wow -- not to jack the OP's topic here but, I'm very impressed by APR's personally picking up racer's GLI. Nice APR!


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (SLY MK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLY MK5* »_Wow -- not to jack the OP's topic here but, I'm very impressed by APR's personally picking up racer's GLI. Nice APR!

Now let's hope they'll work with me just as hard to get my car working properly as well.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Little update here and ill make my own post when she gets back LOL .








But Steven and Brett kept there word http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and this is what showed up at my door minutes ago and the car is on its way to APR 1100 miles away , door to door service







Bob.G
p.s. sorry for the poor cell phone pic and i only got one before my battery died LOL































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ItalianGLI (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Little update here and ill make my own post when she gets back LOL .








But Steven and Brett kept there word http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and this is what showed up at my door minutes ago and the car is on its way to APR 1100 miles away , door to door service







Bob.G
p.s. sorry for the poor cell phone pic and i only got one before my battery died LOL










This is the very reason why I go with APR products! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (ItalianGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ItalianGLI* »_
This is the very reason why I go with APR products! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








It's nice and all, but I doubt everybody gets that kind of customer service


----------



## SLYMK6 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (blackvento36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackvento36* »_It's nice and all, but I doubt everybody gets that kind of customer service

True, hes one of the first Stg3 owners


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (SLY MK5)*

So, back on topic. Any real whp dynos, along with all info this time?


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (sasha18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasha18T* »_So, back on topic. Any real whp dynos, along with all info this time?
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i think he ahd 260+ whp or somehting like that maybe 265


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i think he ahd 260+ whp or somehting like that maybe 265

with what correction factor, elevation ect.










_Modified by sasha18T at 7:34 AM 8-6-2007_


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (sasha18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasha18T* »_
with what correction factor, elevation ect.









_Modified by sasha18T at 7:34 AM 8-6-2007_

mm i dont remember, i wanna say SAE but dont know for sure.


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_
mm i dont remember, i wanna say SAE but dont know for sure.

Hopefully we'll know when Keith gets it posted up!


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (NS01GTI)*

Just got off the phone with Keith. He gave me a ring at home to have over a 30 minute chat. He and I will be in touch more closely to get this turbo working properly, especially once the new PCV arrives and we get some more logs done; eventually working our way back to the dyno.
Props to Keith for taking the time to give me a ring, and standing behind this APR product. I look forward to getting this turbo working to it's potential.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (NS01GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NS01GTI* »_to get this turbo working properly


Shouldn't this be the case from the start ?


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
Shouldn't this be the case from the start ?










I don't know if you noticed, but he was having a few problems with the car not related to the upgrade.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
I don't know if you noticed, but he was having a few problems with the car not related to the upgrade.

beat me to it


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
I hope not.. thats Eurotuners!









Actually the R-GTI is VOA's car, not Eurotuner.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Actually the R-GTI is VOA's car, not Eurotuner.









Did Eurotuner just feature it in their magazine and posters?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
Did Eurotuner just feature it in their magazine and posters?

Yes!


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
Shouldn't this be the case from the start ?










Agreed, and I'm not happy that it wasn't the case from the beginning, however I can't do anything about the problems from the past. I didn't run logs while the car was on the dyno, and now I have no proof that I wasn't having the boost leak when I was on the dyno. I'm focusing on getting the car running well and then getting some logs done. At that time I'll forward the logs to Keith and APR can decide if everything looks good. If so, I'll head back for the dyno.


----------



## Nitro7853 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Little update here and ill make my own post when she gets back LOL .








But Steven and Brett kept there word http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and this is what showed up at my door minutes ago and the car is on its way to APR 1100 miles away , door to door service







Bob.G
p.s. sorry for the poor cell phone pic and i only got one before my battery died LOL










make the call next time before you start bashing them, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to apr I'm shocked


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Nitro7853)*

Wow, for a second I thought this was a new thread that I missed... then I realized that the thread Nazis just edited the title. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (ruso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruso* »_Wow, for a second I thought this was a new thread that I missed... then I realized that the thread Nazis just edited the title. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Low K04 APR #'s


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (sasha18T)*

Actually, it was "APR K04 Poor Performance Results."


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (ruso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruso* »_Actually, it was "APR K04 Poor Performance Results."

thats what happens when you're an advertiser on vortex


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (sasha18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasha18T* »_
thats what happens when you're an advertiser on vortex
















Ease up fellas, I had the thread title editted. APR is working with me to get the turbo running well, and I don't want to be a hater.








I'm just waiting on the PCV to arrive tomorrow or early next week. The stealth catback did go on, and I'm surprised to say I can feel a difference.


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (NS01GTI)*

Vortex'ers have more tenacity and a stronger sense for blood than any of the sharks i saw on Shark Week. I feel bad for anyone that ever has a problem, or any manufacturer that releases products on here.


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (YoungMedic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YoungMedic* »_Vortex'ers have more tenacity and a stronger sense for blood than any of the sharks i saw on Shark Week. I feel bad for anyone that ever has a problem, or any manufacturer that releases products on here.









I dont think so. I think they expect 100% satisfaction for the higher prices some tuners charge. Im interested in this thread because, I had a k04 1.8T, and have a 2.0T now. Dont release weak product, and no one will complain.


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: (sasha18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasha18T* »_
Dont release weak product, and no one will complain.

Well put. I'm considering a K04 & have been watching both this thread & YoungMedic's regarding the performance of this kit.


----------



## SLYMK6 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (sasha18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasha18T* »_
I dont think so. I think they expect 100% satisfaction for the higher prices some tuners charge. Im interested in this thread because, I had a k04 1.8T, and have a 2.0T now. Dont release weak product, and no one will complain.

I'm a happy APR customer but am definitely nerved by K04 and Stg3 instances; more perhaps the K04. Hopefully APR corrects the isssues. This seems like the analogy associated with "never buy a first year model."


_Modified by SLY MK5 at 9:36 AM 8-10-2007_


----------



## Nitro7853 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (GRN6IX)*

dude then just stop complaining like a little girl. If you owned a k04 on a 1.8t you should know first hand that those numbers gained are really not that impressive and very capable of beening reached with the stock turbo. Get over yourself all I see you bash apr cuz you do not have themoney to buy anything they make is quality. As far as my take on it goes knowing alot about 1.8ts results i would say if your looking for power just stay away from k04s from any company who will come out with then for the 2.0t and not just sit here and bash a solid company because you dont even own the product. Let this guy work with apr to get his car were it needs to be.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (Nitro7853)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nitro7853* »_dude then just stop complaining like a little girl. If you owned a k04 on a 1.8t you should know first hand that those numbers gained are really not that impressive and very capable of beening reached with the stock turbo. Get over yourself all I see you bash apr cuz you do not have themoney to buy anything they make is quality. As far as my take on it goes knowing alot about 1.8ts results i would say if your looking for power just stay away from k04s from any company who will come out with then for the 2.0t and not just sit here and bash a solid company because you dont even own the product. Let this guy work with apr to get his car were it needs to be.









This whole post is BULL****...
Over here in Europe the S3 K04 Kits are making close to 300 WHP, so please don't try to sweaten the deal.
I would expect AT LEAST 20 to 30 whp MORE than what the K03 Stg2 are making at the moment, ESPECIALLY for the price APR is asking for the K04.
In the coming year i should have a K04 kit put together for 3500 USD (including injectors) instead of 6200 USD APR is asking for the K04 over here in Europe (without installation...)
Keep in mind that if all of you guys were over here in Europe you would be laughing your heads off with APR's prices...
BTW the Stage 3 kit price was announced....are you ready ??

Stage III
Golf V GTI with IC / with Pump 200 PS 386 PS € 8299,- (*11 421 USD*)
Golf V GTI without IC / with Pump 200 PS Prüfstand * € 7599,- (*10 457 USD*)
Golf V GTI with IC / without Pump 200 PS Prüfstand * € 7599,- (*10 457 USD*)
Golf V GTI without IC / without Pump 200 PS Prüfstand * € 6999,-
(*9 632 USD*)
Damn....what to choose...Hmmmm...































_Modified by GolfRS at 9:51 PM 8-10-2007_


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_Keep in mind that if all of you guys were over here in Europe you would be laughing your heads off with APR's prices...

In the US we laugh at MTM's prices....


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
In the US we laugh at MTM's prices....

No **** !!!
We laugh at MTM prices ALSO !!!


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

My B. Figured the prices were more in line for what you euro guys pay.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
In the US we laugh at MTM's prices....


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_My B. Figured the prices were more in line for what you euro guys pay.

Nah...
Over here EVERYTHING is twice as expensive than what you guys regularly pay...
The average Gti costs around 33 to 35.000 Euros. Thats close to 49.000 USD....
Nice no ??


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
Nah...
Over here EVERYTHING is twice as expensive than what you guys regularly pay...
The average Gti costs around 33 to 35.000 Euros. Thats close to 49.000 USD....
Nice no ??

yeah i know that, and i think it is ridiculous since hte car is actually made there ..... i dont understand how peopel dish out that kind of money for a GTI. its a great car just not 50 grand great


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
Nah...
Over here EVERYTHING is twice as expensive than what you guys regularly pay...
The average Gti costs around 33 to 35.000 Euros. Thats close to 49.000 USD....
Nice no ??

Eah, thats still not a direct comparison. You need to factor in to many variables (income, cost of living differences, taxes, etc etc etc)


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
Eah, thats still not a direct comparison. You need to factor in to many variables (income, cost of living differences, taxes, etc etc etc)

It would be even worse if you took all of the above into account.
The average paycheck in Europe is ~2000 USD.
In some countries its even less...
You guys have it waaaay to cheap.
P.S.Anyways...back on topic...


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

Eah, Germans only work a 25 hour work week or something like that anyways. 
But yeah... in many of the smaller countries, its extremely easy and cheap to use public transportation. Do you have high vehicle taxes? I know gasoline is taxed like crazy! (it costs the same per barrel as we pay)


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_Eah, Germans only work a 25 hour work week or something like that anyways. 
But yeah... in many of the smaller countries, its extremely easy and cheap to use public transportation. Do you have high vehicle taxes? I know gasoline is taxed like crazy! (it costs the same per barrel as we pay)

Premium 100 octane (95 US) gas costs close to 1.78 USD per liter....Can you digg it ???


----------



## Nitro7853 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

Golf RS take a look at people on this forum, they do not want to pay for apr's prices because....they its not worth it, not enough power for the money they spend....why would they want to buy your kit for 3500 and only get 300whp, plus the shipping to the states, what tuning will they be using, do they want to ship there ecu to europe and pay out the ass for shipping there and then pay out the ass for shipping of your 3500 turbo that will make 300whp which is very likely and i believe it, but it would still be nice to see your data. i think i would rather use that money i would save in shipping and the turbokit and put it towards







and 300whp k03s which i bet in the next year or two we will be seeing


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
Premium 100 octane (95 US) gas costs close to 1.78 USD per liter....Can you digg it ???



Thats all tax.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (Nitro7853)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nitro7853* »_Golf RS take a look at people on this forum, they do not want to pay for apr's prices because....they its not worth it, not enough power for the money they spend....why would they want to buy your kit for 3500 and only get 300whp, plus the shipping to the states, what tuning will they be using, do they want to ship there ecu to europe and pay out the ass for shipping there and then pay out the ass for shipping of your 3500 turbo that will make 300whp which is very likely and i believe it, but it would still be nice to see your data. i think i would rather use that money i would save in shipping and the turbokit and put it towards







and 300whp k03s which i bet in the next year or two we will be seeing

I think you've got it all wrong..I'm not a tunner...i don't HAVE a turbo kit of my own.
The parts you need are already available at your local dealer as i have explained multiple times in the past.Its called an S3 setup...
The only obstacle in this project is the software, but i'm guessing Unitronic might have something for that, and i've heard other companies are thinking about it also.
Just cause you guys don't have everything in front of you doesn't mean it CAN'T BE DONE...
I 've already mentioned there are over here K04 Gti's with (stupid i know) K03 Stg2 software making more than 300 crank HP...


----------



## Nitro7853 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

yea, no its all good i guess though from the previous post that i assumed you would coming out with a kit...anyways whatever, i think we can both agree that in the upcoming years that the 2.0t is going to put down some impressive numbers stock turbo and bt/s4 twin scroll k04. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (sasha18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasha18T* »_
I dont think so. I think they expect 100% satisfaction for the higher prices some tuners charge. Im interested in this thread because, I had a k04 1.8T, and have a 2.0T now. Dont release weak product, and no one will complain.

im not talking about this thread in particular. Im talking about in 90% of the threads, you get some rogue jack*ss with a hard on for making life miserable, who one in the same doesnt have a clue what hes talking about. As far as the products being weak, you should buy them and see how weak they are instead of reading about it and nay saying. Pay to play.
as for the rest of the thread, boy did it go astray


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (YoungMedic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YoungMedic* »_Vortex'ers have more tenacity and a stronger sense for blood than any of the sharks i saw on Shark Week. I feel bad for anyone that ever has a problem, or any manufacturer that releases products on here.








Amen to that, that's why I gave up on the Forge thread


----------



## leviathan18 (Jul 31, 2007)

not only s3 has the k04 the leon cupra and golf 30th anniversary also use the k04 so it should be easier to move from k03 to k04 if you guys buy the kit from the 30th anniversary


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (leviathan18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leviathan18* »_not only s3 has the k04 the leon cupra and golf 30th anniversary also use the k04 so it should be easier to move from k03 to k04 if you guys buy the kit from the 30th anniversary 

There is no difference in the turbo configuration between the 3.
Anyone will do nicely.
Now if only the software companies would catch up.
I'm sure there is plenty of interest...


----------



## hawaiian5-0 (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

Don-
Did you try checking the ecu fuel level? It might be too low to alow the APR software to properly function...


----------



## 18bora (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
In the coming year i should have a K04 kit put together for 3500 USD (including injectors) instead of 6200 USD APR is asking for the K04 over here in Europe (without installation...)


Well, the K04 is $4300 over here. If you wait for the holiday discounts, you may be able to get it for $4,000. So that will be about $500 difference.
Now did you factor in your time searching for bits and pieces, phone calls, and multiple shipping charges. What about software? Also, do you expect a business to sell you a product at cost?
From what I understand you haven't actually done it yet, have you?
"There is a big difference between saying I'm gonna do it and saying I did it." 
Believe me, we have been down this road with the 1.8t stg3.
So far I've been through 4 turbos and I know how much the little things cost. let me just give you and example. 13 cooper mani nuts/gasket and a couple of oil line crush washers cost over $100.
Simple, if you think it's too much for you, don't buy it. If you can get it elsewhere cheaper, go for it. APR is not putting a gun to your head to buy it. That said, when you do eventually get a cheaper alternative, I encourage you to keep us posted.
Sam


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (hawaiian5-0)*

Hey Chris. Long time no chat. 
I did check the fueling levels. Everything seems to be fine. I'm still waiting on the PCV. Once that goes on I'll get a bunch more logs sent over to APR, then back on the dyno.


----------



## hawaiian5-0 (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (NS01GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NS01GTI* »_Hey Chris. Long time no chat. 
I did check the fueling levels. Everything seems to be fine. I'm still waiting on the PCV. Once that goes on I'll get a bunch more logs sent over to APR, then back on the dyno.









Whatzzz up man. I know it has been a few, moved back here to the mainland in march. 
Still have my GTI although the motor is blowd the f;uck up right now. I took a road trip a month ago down to APR and met Keith, cool cat. Spent a shizzen load of money on the stage 3+ kit w/ the 2871r and the exhaust and motorsport intake manifold and other goodies







APR pistons and Rods
Just picked up a ported and polished head on the classifieds w/ a 4-5 anlge valve job. Still need to find another block. 
Hopefully have it back on the road in time to put it away for winter, should be around 480-500 crank hp when i am done.








Here is what I am driving in the mean time ( since my EX fiance took the B7 )
pixs of the GTI as it sits right now








And my executive ass kicker sedan


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (hawaiian5-0)*

The toys are lookin good man. Loving that you're going APR for the GTI, and the daily driver looks like a schweeeet sleeper.








So what happened to this dyno sheet with stage 2 and K04 overlayed?


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (Nitro7853)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nitro7853* »_dude then just stop complaining like a little girl. If you owned a k04 on a 1.8t you should know first hand that those numbers gained are really not that impressive and very capable of beening reached with the stock turbo. Get over yourself all I see you bash apr cuz you do not have themoney to buy anything they make is quality. As far as my take on it goes knowing alot about 1.8ts results i would say if your looking for power just stay away from k04s from any company who will come out with then for the 2.0t and not just sit here and bash a solid company because you dont even own the product. Let this guy work with apr to get his car were it needs to be.









LOL! Was this directed at me? If so, I can tell you that I choose to buy GIAC and VF products, because I always have. I dont really care whos name is on it...Where did I complain about APR anyways?? LOL!
I've been around vw's and turbo cars last 8 years, and go with what worked before..What experiance did you have with apr?? get their stg3? Perhaps some Porsche tuning?
Is this your first turbo car? Are you 16 years old? If not please keep it relevent so you can learn something in the process








Lol! And you have a 1.8T with 2 apr files!!







Tell me your experiances please! Maybe you can teach me something I didnt know back in 2000...
Perhaps we can recommend some wheels for you? A Blow Off Valve?



_Modified by sasha18T at 10:12 PM 8-12-2007_


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (hawaiian5-0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hawaiian5-0* »_

And my executive ass kicker sedan


















Nice...wolf in sheeps clothing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hawaiian5-0 (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (sasha18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasha18T* »_
Nice...wolf in sheeps clothing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
FYI......Those are the Boze Alloy "Shifter" wheels....20x8.5 and 20x10..No one has these in this state !


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (hawaiian5-0)*

Got a delivery slip from the post office today. PCV arrived this afternoon. I'll head over tomorrow and pick it up and get it installed asap. Then some logs to follow.


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (hawaiian5-0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hawaiian5-0* »_
Thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
FYI......Those are the Boze Alloy "Shifter" wheels....20x8.5 and 20x10..No one has these in this state !

Awesome Ride bro! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I wanted one, but it was out of the price range..500hp stock, LS6 correct?


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (NS01GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NS01GTI* »_Got a delivery slip from the post office today. PCV arrived this afternoon. I'll head over tomorrow and pick it up and get it installed asap. Then some logs to follow.

I'm excited to see the results!


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
I'm excited to see the results!

X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hawaiian5-0 (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (sasha18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasha18T* »_
Awesome Ride bro! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I wanted one, but it was out of the price range..500hp stock, LS6 correct?

Close...LS6 400/400....mine has a volante intake/ full header and exhaust and chipped so close to 480 crank. She GO brah!
And Don....The dyno you are asking about is gone my friend. I have to call back to hawaii to see if my old shop has a copy they can email me. I have gone through 2 laptops in the last year....bad temper








Glad to hear your parts are in route http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So is my new head for the gti, still no word on the stage 3+ audi 225 kit from APR. 
There machining supplier for the pistons and rods is taking forever


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (sasha18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasha18T* »_
Awesome Ride bro! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I wanted one, but it was out of the price range..500hp stock, LS6 correct?

The LS7 is 500 horse


----------



## justabust (Mar 14, 2007)

I had a 06 GTO before this and it was a monster! LS2 400/400 stock at the crank. Didnt handle for **** though.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (justabust)*

So what's the word?


----------



## StreetSpeed2000 (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: (blackvento36)*

Subscribed for updates.
And as far as APR sending up a trailer to get his car, for $6500 plus God knows what for installation and "extras" they certainly should.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (StreetSpeed2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StreetSpeed2000* »_Subscribed for updates.
And as far as APR sending up a trailer to get his car, for $6500 plus God knows what for installation and "extras" they certainly should. 

The true colors of a great company is to make thing right NO MATTER WHAT . 
I do jobs sometime that I lose money just to make the customer happy that's part of doing business. 
She will be coming home in a trailer next week







Bob.G
p.s. 
lets just say my project car didn't have alot profit in it for APR


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (blackvento36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackvento36* »_So what's the word?

Looking forward to hearing what you think once you get your stage 3 car back Bob.
As for the K04. I replaced the PCV and I'm now seeing 21 psi all day, and my actual and requested boost are dead on. The car feels stronger overall. I've sent the logs to APR, and just waiting to hear back from them.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (NS01GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NS01GTI* »_
Looking forward to hearing what you think once you get your stage 3 car back Bob.
As for the K04. I replaced the PCV and I'm now seeing 21 psi all day, and my actual and requested boost are dead on. The car feels stronger overall. I've sent the logs to APR, and just waiting to hear back from them.

Dyno....


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
Dyno....
















I'm not spending the time and money to put it back on the dyno until I'm 100% sure that APR is happy with the tune I'm running. 
It's Saturday night, I'm going to have a


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: (NS01GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NS01GTI* »_







I'm not spending the time and money to put it back on the dyno until I'm 100% sure that APR is happy with the tune I'm running. 
It's Saturday night, I'm going to have a


















one on me


----------



## Spongebobnopants (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (NS01GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NS01GTI* »_







I'm not spending the time and money to put it back on the dyno until I'm 100% sure that APR is happy with the tune I'm running. 
It's Saturday night, I'm going to have a

















Wanna post your logs here?


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Spongebobnopants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AbtSportsline* »_
one on me









Thanks sir. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *Spongebobnopants* »_
Wanna post your logs here?

I haven't had a chance to get them graphed yet unfortunately. I can post them in raw format. Unless someone would like to help me graph them.


----------



## GTILIN (Aug 21, 2007)

Looks like they released another product without testing it.
In AUS we are having issues with APR Stage 2.
Spoke to the AUS Rep and he said thats no problem, its expected that Stage 2 produces less power. Stage 1 gives people more power, than a Stage 2 with APR TBE.
Is that the case in the states as well?


_Modified by GTILIN at 8:07 PM 8-26-2007_


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (GTILIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTILIN* »_Looks like they released another product without testing it.
In AUS we are having issues with APR Stage 2.
Spoke to the AUS Rep and he said thats no problem, its expected that Stage 2 produces less power. Stage 1 gives people more power, than a Stage 2 with APR TBE.
Is that the case in the states as well?

_Modified by GTILIN at 8:07 PM 8-26-2007_

Talk to a different local tuner...Why would stg1 make more power than stg2?? Makes absolutley no sense...Someone told you this to get you off their back..
Oh, and watch this thread get edited, because you flamed apr.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (GTILIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTILIN* »_Looks like they released another product without testing it.

I'm not so sure that's true. Info on APR products are released or leaked to the community months before we ever see the final product on the car. Look at the fuel pump. No one even has it yet but people drove test cars using it before summer.


----------



## bodanpp (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: (GTILIN)*

Give it a rest GTILIN.
Not only have you flamed APR on every single thread you could find back in Australia now you're starting on the international forums http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Maybe if you'd been patient and tried to work with the local distributor to fix your issues rather than throwing a tantrum on every forum you could find then you'd be in better shape.
You're incapable of understanding the simplest questions when people try to help or get you to elaborate and most of what you post is incomprehensible gobbldegook - ****


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (GTILIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTILIN* »_Looks like they released another product without testing it.
In AUS we are having issues with APR Stage 2.
Spoke to the AUS Rep and he said thats no problem, its expected that Stage 2 produces less power. Stage 1 gives people more power, than a Stage 2 with APR TBE.
Is that the case in the states as well?

_Modified by GTILIN at 8:07 PM 8-26-2007_

yes, what you were told is correct and is the same with every software out there.
Stage 1 maximizes the stock turbo with the amount of fuel that is available in the low and mid range. If you add a tbe to stage 1 you will hit fuel cut in the low and mid range so power has to be pulled back in those areas. Peak hp is greater with Stage 2 and a tbe but peak trq will be more with stage 1 but you'll hit fuel cut.


----------



## Got_Turbo (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
yes, what you were told is correct and is the same with every software out there.
Stage 1 maximizes the stock turbo with the amount of fuel that is available in the low and mid range. If you add a tbe to stage 1 you will hit fuel cut in the low and mid range so power has to be pulled back in those areas. Peak hp is greater with Stage 2 and a tbe but peak trq will be more with stage 1 but you'll hit fuel cut.

Does that mean if we get the new fuel pump, we'd be better to run stage 1 software? Are you planning on releasing software for stage 2 plus pump?
My car feels way faster with the tbe and stage 2 software, even though i'm leaking boost. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif APR!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (Got_Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Got_Turbo* »_
Does that mean if we get the new fuel pump, we'd be better to run stage 1 software? Are you planning on releasing software for stage 2 plus pump?
My car feels way faster with the tbe and stage 2 software, even though i'm leaking boost. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif APR!

The fuel pump is ready for 07's with more power and trq approx. 25hp and 35lb ft and the 06 software will be ready shortly!


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The fuel pump is ready for 07's with more power and trq approx. 25hp and 35lb ft and the 06 software will be ready shortly!

I am guessing the 25hp is in the midrange rather than the top end...am i right ??
Also, does the K04 tune you offer also experience the same gains ??


----------



## BrissyGTI (Apr 22, 2006)

Here is a GTI in Australia pushing a 188kw or 252hp ATW
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iP1AEdeGJ5Y 

*Real Link further down.*
_Modified by BrissyGTI at 9:23 AM 8-28-2007_


_Modified by BrissyGTI at 11:01 AM 8-28-2007_


----------



## hawaiian5-0 (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BrissyGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrissyGTI* »_Here is a GTI in Australia pushing a 188kw or 252hp ATW
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iP1AEdeGJ5Y 

_Modified by BrissyGTI at 8:34 AM 8-28-2007_

That has to be the most boring road course I have ever seen!
And I do not know how you can make any assumptions about power when 
1. It is raining in the video
2. The RPM's never get higher thaqt 4k from what I can hear
3. Not one straight away for top end?


----------



## BrissyGTI (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (hawaiian5-0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hawaiian5-0* »_
That has to be the most boring road course I have ever seen!
And I do not know how you can make any assumptions about power when 
1. It is raining in the video
2. The RPM's never get higher thaqt 4k from what I can hear
3. Not one straight away for top end?
















Oops Sorry every one, here is the real video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUXb_bPvd5E
Don't have youtube access at work. Just pulled it out off a email with all different links. Hope this is the right one.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (BrissyGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrissyGTI* »_
Oops Sorry every one, here is the real video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUXb_bPvd5E
Don't have youtube access at work. Just pulled it out off a email with all different links. Hope this is the right one.

Sorry to disappoint you but this is a very bad result with the listed mods.
The video stats the car is running a K04 (hmmm could it be the APR K04 now ??







) and still ONLY makes 250whp.
A properly tunned S3 K04 can reach 280+ whp even WITHOUT an uprated exhaust system...
Again i'm sorry...


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

Thread jacking all over the place.








As for the S3... you can't compare it. Totally different engine... different bottom end, compression, internals, turbo, etc, etc.
As for my APR K04, she's running much stronger since the PCV was changed. Just got an email from APR today saying all the new logs look good. Thanks to Keith for all the help. 
I'll try and get the logs hosted and posted soon.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (NS01GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NS01GTI* »_Thread jacking all over the place.








As for the S3... you can't compare it. Totally different engine... different bottom end, compression, internals, turbo, etc, etc.
As for my APR K04, she's running much stronger since the PCV was changed. Just got an email from APR today saying all the new logs look good. Thanks to Keith for all the help. 
I'll try and get the logs hosted and posted soon.

No you misunderstood me.
I am referring to the Gti engine with an S3 K04 turbo...
BTW mine just arrived from Germany.....Mmmmmm.....


----------



## TypeR #126 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
I am referring to the Gti engine with an S3 K04 turbo...
BTW mine just arrived from Germany.....Mmmmmm.....
















Mmmmmm. I love's me some twin scroll!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
No you misunderstood me.
I am referring to the Gti engine with an S3 K04 turbo...
BTW mine just arrived from Germany.....Mmmmmm.....
















What software and other hardware to you plan to use with the s3 k04 on your gti?


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
Sorry to disappoint you but this is a very bad result with the listed mods.
The video stats the car is running a K04 (hmmm could it be the APR K04 now ??







) and still ONLY makes 250whp.
A properly tunned S3 K04 can reach 280+ whp even WITHOUT an uprated exhaust system...
Again i'm sorry...









show me a dyno of an s3 k04 making 280+ whp without an upgraded exhaust system. so far it's just hot air.


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*

Comparing an S3 k04, and a k04 that bolts on directly to 2.0T manifold is like comparing a k03 to a T3...No comparison.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_
show me a dyno of an s3 k04 making 280+ whp without an upgraded exhaust system. so far it's just hot air.









This is from the Unitronic site....Is the air getting any cooler now ??
















Even better ask *[email protected]*.He will explain it better for you....


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (sasha18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasha18T* »_Comparing an S3 k04, and a k04 that bolts on directly to 2.0T manifold is like comparing a k03 to a T3...No comparison.









Actually you are right...
Providing you get a GOOD tune, the higher compression engine (Gti) gives much higher torque...
Go figure....










_Modified by GolfRS at 10:17 AM 8-28-2007_


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

I cant read the dyno...Its all Greek to me!







Sorry, had to.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
Actually you are right...
Providing you get a GOOD tune, the higher compression engine (Gti) gives much higher torque...
Go figure....









_Modified by GolfRS at 10:17 AM 8-28-2007_

umm actually lower compression will give you more torque


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


----------



## aerofocus (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

No, he is correct.
High compression improves torque at all rpm's.
I should know, my daily driver is at 11.6:1


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (aerofocus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aerofocus* »_No, he is correct.
High compression improves torque at all rpm's.
I should know, my daily driver is at 11.6:1

NA sure it does. turbo car suchh as the 2.0t should make more torque on lower cr.


----------



## Jari_P (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (sasha18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasha18T* »_Comparing an S3 k04, and a k04 that bolts on directly to 2.0T manifold is like comparing a k03 to a T3...No comparison.









As far as I know, you cant bolt anything directly to 2.0T manifold as its one peace. So you would need a rälläkkä to seperate turbo from it. But S3 K04 should bolt nicely with its integrated manifold. Even the pipework should match from what I have read (excluding the DV).


_Modified by Jari_P at 7:50 AM 8-28-2007_


----------



## TypeR #126 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_
NA sure it does. turbo car suchh as the 2.0t should make more torque on lower cr.

If you run more boost. You left that part out.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_
NA sure it does. turbo car suchh as the 2.0t should make more torque on lower cr.

That is not the case with the Direct Injection engines.
In the "old days" dropping compression was used to try and keep the boost up in the high revs, avoiding dangerous detonation with increasing chamber temps.
Nowadays the DI technology permits a much higher CR ratio, even with supercharged engines, since directly injecting the fuel in the chamber instead of the manifold provides MUCH greater temp and detonation control.
In other words, having a high compression DI engine should prove more powerful than a lower CR one, PROVIDING it has been tunned well to control high chamber temps...
People over here are running the K04 with values reaching 1.8 bar over (not very smart i know) but better ask *csih* who has the MTM K04 tune and says he has 1.2 bar of pressure at redline....Not bad hmmm ??


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

Yes but i change spark plugs every 5k km. Otherwise everything is good. I have also install an AEM CAI and dont have any problems


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_Yes but i change spark plugs every 5k km.


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

What seems to be so strange? I use one range colder platinums sparks but with the bad quality benzin that we have here i dont want a spark plug to destroy a piston. After all i found a good price for NGK PLATINUM PFR7B 50euros for 4


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_What seems to be so strange? I use one range colder platinums sparks but with the bad quality benzin that we have here i dont want a spark plug to destroy a piston. After all i found a good price for NGK PLATINUM PFR7B 50euros for 4

So every 2k miles or 5k kilometers, you spend 50 euros (about $65)on new plugs?? You could have had a Corvette for the cost of running that vw.


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

This is Greece my friend. (By the way 5k km are 3kmiles). With the bad fuel quality is better to spend 50euro on new sparks than risking the lifespan of my motor. Also im not stock, im running MTM K04 with exhaust and AEM CAI


_Modified by csih at 10:26 PM 8-28-2007_


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_This is Greece my friend. (By the way 5k km are 3kmiles). With the bad fuel quality is better to spend 50euro on new sparks than risking the lifespan of my motor

Jasus! Ti Kanjes!? (thats all I know)
Yeah...When I was in the Balkans, the ML320 Mercedes I had, always drove like crap there! The quality of gas there is horrible! If I lived there, Diesels is all I would drive.


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

So you can understand why i change sparkplugs so often.








I know a Stock Ford Focus RS that burned a piston cause a spark plug melted. Also 2 Toyota Supra here the same


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_So you can understand why i change sparkplugs so often.








I know a Stock Ford Focus RS that burned a piston cause a spark plug melted. Also 2 Toyota Supra here the same


I understand you great.







Im Serbian, we generally appreciate Greece greatly! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by sasha18T at 10:47 PM 8-28-2007_


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_What seems to be so strange? I use one range colder platinums sparks but with the bad quality benzin that we have here i dont want a spark plug to destroy a piston. After all i found a good price for NGK PLATINUM PFR7B 50euros for 4

It doesn't matter what the quality of the fuel is.The reasons for changing a spark plug are very specific, and crappy fuel is not one of them.You should ask your MTM dealer if that is necessary, and if he says yes, then you have the wrong tunner.
If you have problems with your spark plugs you should inspect them regularly, and try to find the reason for the problem in the programming not the plug.Its the engine that destroys a spark plug, which in turn may damage the engine.But its not that simple.


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

I dont have any problems with my spark plugs neither MTM said that frequent change is necessary. I do change frequently spark plugs because crappy fuel damages spark plugs and compromise the performance and life of the engine. You absolutely dont know a ****


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_I dont have any problems with my spark plugs neither MTM said that frequent change is necessary. I do change frequently spark plugs because crappy fuel damages spark plugs and compromise the performance and life of the engine. You absolutely dont know a ****

LOL
You are so funny and lack all knowledge of engine function....
If it was like that all of the car manufacturers would change their maintenance schedules...
You have too much money on your hands, and don't know how to use it properly..
Sometimes i don't even understand why i bother answering your foolish questions..
I feel sorry for you...











_Modified by GolfRS at 7:26 PM 8-29-2007_


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

another k04 thread spiraling


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

where is that "lets bring the thread back on topic picture" for those that forgot the topic was APR K04


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

I dynoed today and measured 292hp and 390NM on TAT dynometer. Figures are crank.
I will log later and post the results and dyno page


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_I dynoed today and measured 292hp and 390NM on TAT dynometer. Figures are crank.
I will log later and post the results and dyno page

This is low for the K04.
Better talk to MTM .


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

Actually for that Dynometer was one of the best....Think that Seat Cupra R with Revo and P-flow pulled there 299hp with 370NM. S3 with revo pulled there the same and these figures were on of the best for K04 there. Anyway i will log tonight to see if i have any leaks.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_Actually for that Dynometer was one of the best....Think that Seat Cupra R with Revo and P-flow pulled there 299hp with 370NM. S3 with revo pulled there the same and these figures were on of the best for K04 there. Anyway i will log tonight to see if i have any leaks.

I dont disagree with the above results, but these are the numbers you normaly expect from a "stage 1 " K04 WITHOUT full exhaust.
If i remember correctly you have an exhaust too, which sould give you about 30 BHP more, making a total of ~330 BHP which is the target for stage 2 K04 TFSI.


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

MTM claims 310hp with 390NM wich is on par with the numbers i got today








You will see when you finish your K04 modification. S3 Engines are far different than 200HP TFSI engines. 310hp MTM Claims for 200hp TFSI engines and 330 for S3 Engines


_Modified by csih at 11:27 AM 9-10-2007_


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_MTM claims 310hp with 390NM wich is on par with the numbers i got today








You will see when you finish your K04 modification. S3 Engines are far different than 200HP TFSI engines. 310hp MTM Claims for 200hp TFSI engines and 330 for S3 Engines

_Modified by csih at 11:27 AM 9-10-2007_

Yes the 2 engines are a little different, but as it turns out the Gti engine makes less HP and more torque and the S3 makes more HP and less torque because of the compression ratio.
As for the MTM numbers, MTM always gives lower HP numbers to public.An S3 K04 should give you 330 BHP with full exhaust NO PROBLEM.


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

Since when did a exhaust give you 30Hp on these cars? damn..
JT


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (x9t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x9t* »_Since when did a exhaust give you 30Hp on these cars? damn..
JT

It began when it gave you 20 HP on the stage 2 K03S ...
Things just took their course from that point on....


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

Who knows how to make graphs from vag com logs? i have some logs and want them graphs asap plz


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_Who knows how to make graphs from vag com logs? i have some logs and want them graphs asap plz









Hmmm....


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_Who knows how to make graphs from vag com logs? i have some logs and want them graphs asap plz









what did you log?
Upload the logs and post the link here or just email it to me 
a r i n . e m a i l @ g m a i l . c o m


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

Email sent to [email protected]


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (csih)*

I don't have enough time to log them but I'll host the file for others if they want to do it:
http://www.arinahnell.com/other/logs/csih.zip


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

GolfRS if you have time plz make and post graphs


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_GolfRS if you have time plz make and post graphs

What graphs do you want....


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

requested vs actual
timing
fuel rail requested vs actual
and dyno from vagcom (i measured 120block)
Also if you can check maf readings


_Modified by csih at 1:29 PM 9-10-2007_


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_requested vs actual
timing
fuel rail requested vs actual
and dyno from vagcom (i measured 120block)
Also if you can check maf readings

_Modified by csih at 1:29 PM 9-10-2007_

1)You don't seem to have a boost leak
2)You have a VERY mild tune, the ECU is not pulling ANY timing at all (good for protection, not so good for maximum power,maybe this is the problem..)
3)Your MAF readings seem ok, but because you have an aftermarket intake, these maybe wrong.An approximation of BHP from the MAF is 300 BHP (cool no?)
4)Your actual rail pressure drops below specified from 4000 to 5500 rpm.
5)You are running rich.The ECU is cutting fuel by 2.7%.Did you do any modification recently?
6)You must have the mbar measurement from the engine turned off to do the boost logs.
EDIT:And your maximum torque is REALLY LOW.Of course because you are modified it may not be accurate, but you get 313 Nm at 2800 rpm.I get 321 Nm at 3400 without even software and a K03S...


_Modified by GolfRS at 12:07 AM 9-11-2007_


----------



## chungsterUK (Aug 5, 2007)

if its cutting fuel...its running lean isn't it? and if its doing that at the top end...prepare for a big bang of the wrong kind!!!!


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (chungsterUK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chungsterUK* »_if its cutting fuel...its running lean isn't it? and if its doing that at the top end...prepare for a big bang of the wrong kind!!!! 

No actually thats not the way it works...








The ECU is adapting, which means he probably changed something in the previous days,something to do either with the programing, either with the intake.
Now the ECU sees to much fuel and less air to burn it, so its cutting down on the fueling to balance the AFR...
Simple as that...
No explosions or fireworks...


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

Maybe is cutting fuel because i have AEM intake which doesnt have input to recirculte the air from the dv (dv blow to atmosfere).So maybe is cutting fuel cause it supposed to have more air.
P.S When rail pressure dropped i felt the car was cutting...
This happend first time today. Is it from AEM or from MTM software?
Can you post plz a graph with actual vs specified rail pressure? (It does this cut when only opening from 2000rpm and 3d gear)


_Modified by csih at 2:17 PM 9-10-2007_


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_Maybe is cutting fuel because i have AEM intake which doesnt have input to recirculte the air from the dv (dv blow to atmosfere).So maybe is cutting fuel cause it supposed to have more air 

Yes this maybe the problem.I told you in the past, the engine WORKS with recurculation.Maybe the MAF is seeing the air that also goes to the atmosphere but the O2 sensor sees other things.
Still, you must have changed something in the past days, cause the ECU is still adapting...What was that.
Here is your torque.








Here is your Rail Pressure.The second logging was not this bad.








Here is your Boost.








Second Rail log








And....I'm finished with the charts...
You are welcome.....










_Modified by GolfRS at 12:56 AM 9-11-2007_


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

I installed the Intake but i have made since arround 600-700kms nothing else
So it seems that i have a problem with the pump? but i have no fault codes
please make the graph from the 2nd log
_Modified by csih at 2:34 PM 9-10-2007_


_Modified by csih at 2:39 PM 9-10-2007_


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (csih)*

Oh i'm sorry...
Did you say THANK YOU ??


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

Thank you very much GolfRS!
From what im seeing propably i have to change either software Company either fuel pump. Unitronic where are you?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_Thank you very much GolfRS!
From what im seeing propably i have to change either software Company either fuel pump. Unitronic where are you?









Try using the stock filter with the cover and see what happens....


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

Also same cuts have a fiends Cupra 2.0TFSI with Revo and pflow. So it must be the intake


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

wtf is going on with the rail pressure there?


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

That my friend is either bad fueling from software either a faulty fuel pump. A guru from APR,GIAC,REVO,UNITRONIC,ETC should know better


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

i am also wondering as to why there is a dip in requested boost, im thinking to possibly limit fuel cuts in the midrange in higher gears.
what fueling upgrades do you have? if any


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

Possibly MTM uses this dip in requested boost to limit fuel cuts. I dont have any fueling upgrades except S3 injectors. Also i have never hit a fuel cut with stock intake.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_Possibly MTM uses this dip in requested boost to limit fuel cuts. I dont have any fueling upgrades except S3 injectors. Also i have never hit a fuel cut with stock intake.

the boost dip on spec is the ecu's response to low fuel. its basically a full on engine stall. injection, boost, timing all get yoked till the fuel pressure comes back up.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
the boost dip on spec is the ecu's response to low fuel. its basically a full on engine stall. injection, boost, timing all get yoked till the fuel pressure comes back up.

Yes and the proof of that is that is comes as a delayed response AFTER the fuel cut.
If it was set in by the programmer, it would occur before the fuel cut, in order to prevent it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_That my friend is either bad fueling from software either a faulty fuel pump. A guru from APR,GIAC,REVO,UNITRONIC,ETC should know better

classic fuel cut from fuel pump limitation. if you don't find a bad pump, bad fuel pressure limiting valve, bad fp solenoid or bad cam lobe you have gone too far with your power requests.
you can detune it, remove mods or live with it.
the calibration is asking for a specific load and the intake or other mod is giving even more. the cal is at max fuel pump ability and the additonal load generator is pushing it past the pump ability.
is it the software then? depends on how you look at it. you can have MTM make the software weaker so you don't outpace the pump or you can make it weaker by removing the intake or some such.
you have reached the full potential of your pump and you need a bigger pump or to remove mods until you get one.
log fuel pressure when you aren't experiencing fuel cut at wot and see what you dip to. I bet you are dipping to 90 or just below normally but something with the ambient conditions during the time you do hit fuel cut is taxing the pump just a little bit harder and then you dip down below 87 bar.
fuel cut is not fun and its been known since pretty much day one that the pumps won't keep up with much past stage 1 in terms of midrange torque. you can have less torque in the midrange and still enjoy the hp up top but you can't have all the torque and horsepower too!
now, you can make a little more torque in the midrange by leaning out the afr but I bet MTM won't do that for you. you can try another tuner to see if they'll lean it out but I don't recommend this at all.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_

If it was set in by the programmer, it would occur before the fuel cut, in order to prevent it.

and hopefully they would have made the curve a little smoother or else it would be very noticeable.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
and hopefully they would have made the curve a little smoother or else it would be very noticeable.

yeah speaking of smooth, i expected something more from MTM


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

So can i install APR's pump without changing software? I can understand that in this case i will not have any gains from the pump just no fuel cuts correct?
Also from my understanding this dip in requested boost is not from software? is a response from fuel cut? MTM kit does not incluced a CAI and without the intake car was working without fuel cuts (and i bet was weaker) fuel cuts apeared when i installed the CAI. Regarding power figures i run vs a friends Seat Cupra 2.0tfsi with Revo and pflow (he dynoed on the same dyno 300hp with 370NM) and i was a little bit faster than his car (i pulled 292hp with 390NM)


_Modified by csih at 10:06 PM 9-10-2007_


----------



## hawaiian5-0 (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_So can i install APR's pump without changing software? I can understand that in this case i will not have any gains from the pump just no fuel cuts correct?
Also from my understanding this dip in requested boost is not from software? is a response from fuel cut? MTM kit does not incluced a CAI and without the intake car was working without fuel cuts (and i bet was weaker) fuel cuts apeared when i installed the CAI. Regarding power figures i run vs a friends Seat Cupra 2.0tfsi with Revo and pflow (he dynoed on the same dyno 300hp with 370NM) and i was a little bit faster than his car (i pulled 292hp with 390NM)
_Modified by csih at 10:06 PM 9-10-2007_

Yeah you can install the pump....if you order it and they actually send it to you before your ball hair turns gray and falls out.









Sorry I have been waiting for 10 weeks for my stg 3+ 225 kit and pistons and rods and manifold,exhaust....I am a little bitter. 
Good luck brother











_Modified by hawaiian5-0 at 11:00 PM 9-10-2007_


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

Actually my pump will be here later this week or early next week. Logs will follow..


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_Actually my pump will be here later this week or early next week. Logs will follow..









Which pump, and where did you buy it from ?


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm talking about APR's pump ofcourse


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_I'm talking about APR's pump ofcourse

How much was the price ?
Did you get it from the APR dealer in Greece ?


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

I dont care about the price i didnt ask...


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_I dont care about the price i didnt ask...

Right....i forgot...


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_I dont care about the price i didnt ask...


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

Today i finally ordered my Stage III Kit and after Athens Tuning Show 2007 (yes this sample is mine







) APR Greece will start installation!


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (csih)*

Why don't you just buy an R8....
You have thrown away enough money anyway....















I'm sure after that you will have the fastest SKODA in the world....
And another thing...
I know you don't care about money since you obviously find it so easy you don't mind spending it, but have you calculated how much money you have spend on this car ?
Just an estimate, i'm curious...










_Modified by GolfRS at 11:47 PM 9-12-2007_


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

arround 20k incuding LSD, clutch, wheels, Coilovers, and Stage 3
I have 2 kids so i wanted a family car and to be a sleeper as well...
Total cost 50k..i dont like japanese cars i wanted a German car. After this car i will buy an RS6..maybe next year


_Modified by csih at 1:57 PM 9-12-2007_


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_arround 20k incuding LSD, clutch, wheels, Coilovers, and Stage 3
I have 2 kids so i wanted a family car and to be a sleeper as well...
Total cost 50k..i dont like japanese cars i wanted a German car. After this car i will buy an RS6..maybe next year

_Modified by csih at 1:57 PM 9-12-2007_

I sincerely hope no one with a simple K04 passes you by on the highway...
That would be a bummer....


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

dream on








P.S Keith dont forget to send the rods










_Modified by csih at 2:03 PM 9-12-2007_


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_dream on








P.S Keith dont forget to send the rods









_Modified by csih at 2:03 PM 9-12-2007_

Ahh....
Don't be so sure...You never know what might happen...


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

yeah go and make from a k04 355whp....


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

damn, i was just in athens 2 weeks ago. when was the tuner show?


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

Its from 09 27 2007


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_yeah go and make from a k04 355whp....

Yes...get the kit first, dyno it, and then show us the 355whp.
And another thing.Its not only how much power you got, its how much power you can put to the ground.You can make 600whp, but 2 wheels can only put AN AMOUNT of that to the ground, even with an LSD.
Anyway, don't say i didn't warn you...


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

If 2 wheels cant put this power to the ground then no problem...i will modify the card to 4x4 it easy..


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_If 2 wheels cant put this power to the ground then no problem...i will modify the card to 4x4 it easy..

The infamous "Can I convert my GTI to R32 AWD?" thread questions is back!















It'd be cheaper to widen the front and stick some 9" wide tires up in there to use that power... ala the .:R GTI. I'm surprised no one's made a wide body kit for this car (a clean one, not that nasty hot wheels kit).


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

For my car (skoda octavia) i dont have to modify anything else than the exhaust. I share the same body and floor as the Octavia 4X4. Actually i have a quotation to do it and is arround 3500$


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: (csih)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the Octavia.


----------

